# Who to go to for custom rhinestone heat transfers



## and3008 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a 2 color high school mascot that I want to do in rhinestones. I have a heat press. I can make the design in Corel with the stone placements. I just don't know where to go from there. Who makes these transfers?

Thank you in advance for any advice.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

So you have the CorelDraw designs and need them be made?
How many are you wanting to make?

PM me or email me at [email protected] if you are still looking for supplier.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would recommend Sandy Jo at Rhinestone Templates


----------

